# Synce  (0.13) installation...



## apoorvagajanan (Apr 8, 2009)

I installed all the synce libraries like libsynce,librra,librapi2...
But when i run sync-engine i get the following exception....

```
SynCE sync-engine starting up
2009-04-08 09:25:24,193 DEBUG syncengine : running main loop
2009-04-08 09:25:24,247 DEBUG syncengine : creating SyncEngine object
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/sync-engine", line 5, in <module>
    pkg_resources.run_script('sync-engine==0.13', 'sync-engine')
  File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/Extras/lib/python/pkg_resources.py", line 442, in run_script
    self.require(requires)[0].run_script(script_name, ns)
  File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/Extras/lib/python/pkg_resources.py", line 1160, in run_script
    execfile(script_filename, namespace, namespace)
  File "/Library/Python/2.5/site-packages/sync_engine-0.13-py2.5.egg/EGG-INFO/scripts/sync-engine", line 149, in <module>
    engine = SyncEngine(configObj,mainloop)
  File "/Library/Python/2.5/site-packages/sync_engine-0.13-py2.5.egg/SyncEngine/kernel.py", line 71, in __init__
    dbus.service.Object.__init__(self, dbus.service.BusName(DBUS_SYNCENGINE_BUSNAME, bus=dbus.SessionBus()), DBUS_SYNCENGINE_OBJPATH)
  File "/Library/Python/2.5/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 219, in __new__
    mainloop=mainloop)
  File "/Library/Python/2.5/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 108, in __new__
    bus = BusConnection.__new__(subclass, bus_type, mainloop=mainloop)
  File "/Library/Python/2.5/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 125, in __new__
    bus = cls._new_for_bus(address_or_type, mainloop=mainloop)
dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
```
Can anyone please find out from where this exception is coming ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 8, 2009)

(OP is talking of the palm/synce-sync-engine port)

When you say "I installed all the libraries", it sounds like you built this uitlity by hand. Did you install the port, a package, or a tarball from way yonder?


----------



## IncubuS (Apr 8, 2009)

apoorvagajanan said:
			
		

> dbus.exceptions.DBusException:
> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.


 Do you have dbus_enable="YES" in rc.conf?


----------



## apoorvagajanan (Apr 9, 2009)

I installed from a tarball http://dbus.freedesktop.org/releases/dbus/dbus-1.0.2.tar.gz 

There is no rc.conf file in /etc/rc.conf ...


----------



## IncubuS (Apr 9, 2009)

Try to use FreeBSD ports and packages collection ( http://www.freebsd.org/ports/ ) for this.


----------

